# UPDATE!! 1947 Monark



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2017)

Pretty good pickin day so far. This 46-47 Monark was lurking in a shed in Okla.. Original paint in above average condition, really dirty! Needs headlight, pedals, front fender brace, and of course tires. Overall, real pleased with this find.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 12, 2017)

My favorite year Monark. That Lobdell saddle is not that comfortable. This one will clean up really well. I'm pretty sure this one's a '47.  Here's a pic of mine and some Monark serial number info. Nice catch!





View attachment 659383


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> My favorite year Monark. That Lobdell saddle is not that comfortable. This one will clean up really well. I'm pretty sure this one's a '47.  Here's a pic of mine and some Monark serial number info. Nice catch!
> 
> View attachment 659382
> 
> ...




Thank you, nice bike as well!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 12, 2017)

Dang, that's a real nice find!  Keeps me motivated that one day I may open a door to something like that!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris, you are on a roll!! Great bike, hope to find one myself some day.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Chris, you are on a roll!! Great bike, hope to find one myself some day.




Always seems like it goes in fazes Rob. LOL


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 13, 2017)

Been working on the 47 Monark this morning. Wow, just Windex, and elbow grease has gotten quite a bit of the bike! This dude is a nice bike. Also mounted correct size, and period tires. Originally, when I found the bike yesterday, I planned on selling it. This one is going to be hard to let go!! Still need the front fender brace, pedals, and pedestal light, but those can be had!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 13, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Been working on the 47 Monark this morning. Wow, just Windex, and elbow grease has gotten quite a bit of the bike! This dude is a nice bike. Also mounted correct size, and period tires. Originally, when I found the bike yesterday, I planned on selling it. This one is going to be hard to let go!! Still need the front fender brace, pedals, and pedestal light, but those can be had!!
> 
> View attachment 659621 View attachment 659629 View attachment 659630



Another killer find by the oldfart!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Another killer find by the oldfart!



INDEED!!!-----------Cowboy


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 13, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Another killer find by the oldfart!






Cowboy in NC said:


> INDEED!!!-----------Cowboy




Thanks guys, but we all know it's like baseball! You have your hot streaks, and your cold ones! But when it comes to digging up good old bikes, the cold streaks always seem alot longer!!!! LOL


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Been working on the 47 Monark this morning. Wow, just Windex, and elbow grease has gotten quite a bit of the bike! This dude is a nice bike. Also mounted correct size, and period tires. Originally, when I found the bike yesterday, I planned on selling it. This one is going to be hard to let go!! Still need the front fender brace, pedals, and pedestal light, but those can be had!!
> 
> View attachment 659621 View attachment 659629 View attachment 659630



Great looking bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 17, 2017)

I've never owned a Monark, but I wouldn't mind owning that one. I agree, Great looking bike!


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 7, 2021)

What pedals did you end up getting?  Or, what are the correct pedals for this bike?  Thanks!


----------

